# Mystery Marley Tape



## cprted (Mar 13, 2011)

Greetings all,

I need help identifying the manufacturer of the marley tape we've been using for the past year. Its black, 60ish yard rolls and has "Made in USA" stamped inside the roll.

Anyone know who makes it?

PS-I know the obvious answer is to call the folks who supplied it to us in the first place, but for reasons that defy explanation, they don't know where it came from either.

Thanks


----------



## Footer (Mar 14, 2011)

What are the specifics of the tape? Is it more of an electrical tape feel? If so, Black Pro Splice Vinyl Tape designed for Marley dance floors. Standard gaff is standard gaff. Because the roll is marked "Made in the USA" its not that weird European clothy gaff.


----------

